# update von cdrom firmware?

## Christian99

Hallo, gibt es denn update-programme für cdrom firmware?

ich hab samsung laufwerke, (bzw tsstcorp, aber ist ja so ziemlich das selbe) die ein paar neuere videodvds nicht lesen können. (er erkennt gar keine dvd im laufwerk (sogar kernel schweigt), und ja es sind originaldvds  :Wink:  ) hab mal bei samsung angerufen der Herr meinte, ein update könnte abhilfe schaffen. Es ist auch eins verfügbar, leider werden von samsung nur flashprogramme für windows geliefert. (der Herr sagte: "Fragen sie doch mal bei linux nach, ob die dafür programme anbieten"   :Shocked:  ).

dann frag ich doch einfach mal "bei linux", ob da jemand was dafür kennt.

Alternative vorschläge, wie ich die dvds lesen kann sind auch willkommen (mit diesen laufwerken, die möglichkeit auf nen anderen rechner auslesen und dann kopieren hab ich beim ersten mal gemacht, aberwenn das jetzt öfter passiert wird mir das zu doof)

Schönen Dank

Christian.

PS: *#~$#§* Kopierschutz....Last edited by Christian99 on Tue Jul 05, 2011 5:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Schau doch mal ob 

```
app-cdr/binflash

     Available versions:  (~)1.56!f!s

     Homepage:            http://binflash.cdfreaks.com

     Description:         Tool to flash DVD burner with a binary firmware file
```

 eventuell eine Möglichkeit für dein Gerät bietet.

(ungetestet)

Und siehe auch auf http://binflash.cdfreaks.com/

----------

## Christian99

nein, leider "no supported devices found". gibts sonst noch was ähnliches?

was ist mit flashrom? in meinen cdlaufwerken ist doch auch sicherlich irgendein flash chip drin. aber wie kann ich den ansprechen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Oft gibt es auch die Flashprogramme für DOS, welches man dann mit einem USB-Stick booten kann.

----------

## Christian99

samsung bietet aber, wie gesagt, nur flashprogramme für windows an...

----------

## py-ro

Einige dieser Programme sollen übrigens mit Wine tatsächlich funktionieren.

Py

----------

## mrsteven

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Einige dieser Programme sollen übrigens mit Wine tatsächlich funktionieren

 

Nix gegen Wine, aber das wäre mir persönlich dann doch zu riskant.

----------

## Christian99

dieses funktioniert nicht mit wine. allerdings hab ich im internet doch noch ältere flasher für dos gefunden. allerdings passt die firmware nicht auf eine diskette...

ich wollte mir jetzt eine windows livecd erstellen, um es von der aus machen. allerdings hab ich jetzt feststellen müssen, dass gar keine DVDs mehr gebrannt werden. weder mit k3b noch direkt mit cdrecord. irgendwas scheint da im argen zu liegen  :Confused: 

cdrecord sagt er ist fertig mit brennen, aber die dvd ist danach immer noch leer  :Sad:  auch keine meldungen vom kernel...

----------

## firefly

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> dieses funktioniert nicht mit wine. allerdings hab ich im internet doch noch ältere flasher für dos gefunden. allerdings passt die firmware nicht auf eine diskette...
> 
> ich wollte mir jetzt eine windows livecd erstellen, um es von der aus machen. allerdings hab ich jetzt feststellen müssen, dass gar keine DVDs mehr gebrannt werden. weder mit k3b noch direkt mit cdrecord. irgendwas scheint da im argen zu liegen 
> 
> cdrecord sagt er ist fertig mit brennen, aber die dvd ist danach immer noch leer  auch keine meldungen vom kernel...

 

Kann der rechner eventuell von usb-sticks booten?

----------

## Christian99

ja, aber ich hab keinen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ach mal schaun, muss mir mal so ein teil ausborgen.

----------

## nanos

Du könntest auch mit einer Windows Live CD wie BartPE starten und dann das Flash Programm ausführen.

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab es das letzte mal mit ner Virtuellen Maschine gemacht. Das ging einwandfrei mit nem LiteON Laufwerk.

Versuchs einfach mal mit VMware oder VirtualBox.

Sebastian

----------

